
Simple Tutorial for Drag and Drop in HTML5 with JavaScript - patelpankaj
https://time2hack.com/2018/09/simple-tutorial-for-drag-and-drop-in-html5-with-javascript/
======
patelpankaj
Demo shows element drop and file drop

